# Does anybody knows Bossart Watch Co.?



## pedrom (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anybody knows Bossart Co.
I'm interesting in Automatik Cityscale from Bossart but i don't know to much about the brand and the watch.
Are they really Germany Watch? If not are good or not enough?

site: www.bossartwatch.com or www.timeshop24.de

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Brand based in Germany ? Yes, of course.
Watches made in Germany ? Of course not.

Just another mushroom-brand with some obscure distributors and latest news from 2006 :think:
Selling on timeshop24, luxus-uhrenshop.eu (would like to know what's meant with luxury :-d), watchouse.dem uhren-onlineshop24.de, uhrenmansarde.de, automatik-armbanduhren.de and ebay of course.

You can't expect an automatic watch Made in Germany for 159 Euro. Simply not possible.


----------



## sounder (Feb 21, 2006)

*Head Office in Birmingham-UK, main picture on the website Arc de Triumph in Paris-France,*
*service in Monschau- Germany,made in Peoples Republic of China !!!!!:-d:-d:-d......*


----------



## pedrom (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok Thanks.

But, It seems to be a good value for money?

And what really germany watches alternative, what do you consider? Kronsegler Balance could be a good choise?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

pedrom said:


> Ok Thanks.
> 
> But, It seems to be a good value for money?


Good value for the money ? No. You will get what you paid for. A Made in China watch.



> And what really germany watches alternative, what do you consider? Kronsegler Balance could be a good choise?


A good choice ? No again. The Balance T-Edition is fitted with a chinese movement too. For 400 to 600 Euro I'd buy a Archimede, Stowa, Aristo.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Mike! So some of the German watch companies on the list use, let us say nicely, "Non-european" movements?


----------



## pedrom (Apr 23, 2008)

And the Poseidon Kronsegler? are a good one. I like to much Kronsegler design.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend any Kronsegler. For 159 Euro you will probably get what you paid for.


----------



## joel7277 (Sep 29, 2009)

i just got a Bossart, i opend the watch, its not a chinese movement for sure, im still trying to find out more info about that brand


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

joel7277 said:


> i just got a Bossart, i opend the watch, its not a chinese movement for sure, im still trying to find out more info about that brand


Please give us some more input

+ price you paid
+ model you bought (reference number)
+ pics of dial and movement

I am pretty sure it is not German and not Swiss. Flicked through their product range and found no German / Swiss movements.....But you never know - More input is appreciated.


----------



## boswell (Mar 22, 2008)

I looked at these earlier this year and decided they were almost certainly Chinese rebadged Bossart. One of their models was also a Millionsmart Chinese watch -

This is the Bossart -
http://watchspace.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/bossart012.jpg?w=300&h=257

However the blank watch shown below is a model manufactured in China and is obtainable from Million Smart Enterprises of Kowloon. Million Smart Model:MS1041A006WH

http://watchspace.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/millionsmart01.jpg?w=296&h=300

This particular Bossart model I found on a retailer's site in March though I note that currently is not listed on the Bossart web site. It has Bossart on the dial and whilst there's no "Made in Germany" on the dial, it does say on their web site that the watch brand Bossart is a German registered name. Quoting from their site it says -

"In the heart of Europe in the steeped in tradition watchmaking country Germany in one of the oldest and at the same time most beautiful cities - Monschau, was created the watch brand Bossart®".

I hope you will forgive me for assuming that the German registered brand name Bossart, might actually be a German manufactured watch. But appearances can be deceiving and in my opinion with that advertising blurb is very misleading, especially with the Eiffel Tower in the background.

My concern here is not that a Company sets up to sell it's own range of watches - that is absolutely fine. Nor do I have anything against what may be a reasonable watch at an apparent bargain price of around €160.
My real concern is that you may well be utterly mistaken in your assumption that you're buying a German watch, with it's associated traditions of quality watchmaking (remember all that hype and maybe misleading web site blurb about German watchmaking tradition etc)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; and it's entirely possible that you're NOT!

Instead you just might have got yourself a rather smart and "interesting" looking, but low quality mass produced Chinese watch possibly little in the way of quality controlled assembly and with no vestige of European pedigree or tradition, which may be worth €50 at best. 
In the case of Bossart it's certainly not clear cut on the meagre information I've managed to obtain - but imo ....I'd advise caution

But sometimes they're fun as long as the price is not too steep. As usual it is always "buyer beware"....


----------



## BlueWings077 (Jun 27, 2010)

Out-of-curiosity...

I also stumbled into *BOSSART* while I was doing my usual RECON on "Affordables". Saw some interesting timepieces from *Aviation-Time.Com* and *TimeShop24.DE* and what I'm finding is that these creative marketing folks from different watchmakers, distributors, and such will label a watch - - "from the watch-making region of Switzerland"......"great tradition of German watchmaking"....yaddda-yadda-yadda - - - projecting an image of superior quality and craftsmanship.

Frankly speaking, I sometimes fall into that trap...luckily, I have not parted with big sums of money to acquire a watch as my price range remain, for the most part, in the $50-$250 range and there are some very very good watches out there. Like other folks, I'm just starting with a modest collection to add to my daily rotation.

I can look (and might end-up buying one) at the Bossarts, Englehardts, Ingersolls, etc. as long as I know what to expect and from what I have been reading so far (despite the China-quality bashing) there are quite a select few Chinese watchmakers that are reputable and crank-out some very good watches.

Here's one of the Bossarts I saw in Aviation-Time's website. Comments/suggestions are welcome:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Ready to pack in: 30 day(s) 
Shipping weight: 500 gram 
1280.00 CHF (~ 1245.70 USD)
Now only 
*260.00 CHF!* *(~ 253.05 USD)*

*For this article:
We provide free registered airmail shipping*
* or reduction of 30 CHF (about 23 USD) if your shipping costs are higher due to other products









 Click to enlarge image *Image #1 *Image #2 Image #3 Image #4 Image #5 Image #6​
*Bossart Automatic London*


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It is the Oliver Bolk one man show:
+ Aeronautec
+ timeshop24.de. 
Obviously he founded a british Ltd. in Birmingham with a "branch" in Germany - The German Masters Ltd. 
The German Masters Ltd. is also running Rothenschild Watches and bossartwatch.com.

The watch shown is probably worth the 260. However I will stay away.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

stuffler said:


> The watch shown is probably worth the 260. However I will stay away.


The watch shown looks like a chronograph, however I'm not sure it really is one. If not a chronograph, IMHO it would not be worth it's asking price by a wide margin.

Regards.


----------



## pedrom (Apr 23, 2008)

Does it possible for 275€ and 3 brackets?

Bossart Daytimer with unitas 6498 ?
It's possible on a 275€ watch?

Limited Edition da Companhia dos relogios


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry...but the movements seems of Seagull manufacture...
Find a swiss or german(or russian or japan)movement,with so many complications,and for only 150 200 euros it is impossible:roll:

Regards


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

ops,sorry...a year old post...o|o|


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Bossart Daytimer movement can't be a Unitas. If it was a Unitas with the modification of a 2nd time zone sub dial it would be more than 159,95 Euro. Movement is of chinese origin. The same is true for the other watch you link referred to. You may get more information on our Chinese Mechanical Watches Forum.


----------



## Stryker1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

Bossart is from Germany, simmerath Germany to be exact
german master, not china and the product is pretty damn good 
for the money !!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stryker1970 said:


> Bossart is from Germany, simmerath Germany to be exact
> german master, not china and the product is pretty damn good for the money !!


Geez !
I do respect any opinion posted here but to say Bossart watches are german is just tuppenny-ha'penny if I may say so. Being located in Simmerath does not make it a german product as living in London does not make me a British national.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

stuffler said:


> Geez ! I do respect any opinion posted here but to say Bossart watches are german is just tuppenny-ha'penny if I may say so. Being located in Simmerath does not make it a german product as living in London does not make me a British national.


 Hi Mike, it's even more ridiculous than one would imagine. That is what I just found on their homepage ("contact")


> Bossart Watch Co.(TM) The German Masters Ltd. (Head Office) 69 Great Hampton Street B18 6EW Birmingham - Great Britain The German Masters Ltd. (Services) Rathausplatz 3 52152 Simmerath - Deutschland Tel.: 049-(0)2473-927100


 The "Genuine German Brand" is at home in Birmingham,


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The German Masters Ltd registered at the Companies House in 2006 (05818049) but it is now noted as "dissolved":

Status: Dissolved 24/08/2010
Date of Incorporation: 16/05/2006

source: http://www.companieshouse.gov.uk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

It is obvious going through these posts that the shill made three separate accounts to boost the chinese made watches.


----------



## Stryker1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

Geez, So if I am that crazy to believe that these 
are not made in Germany 
show me the proof you have that these are made in china!!
dont go by price show me some type of document or stamp 
on the watch that says made in china


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Buy one.......and the watch itself will prove,


Volker ;-)


----------



## Stryker1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

I did, so I will keep you guys/gals posted on the quality of this name brand .
I have a breitling mont brilliant, an omega speed master, so name brands I have I wanted to try something new and from first glance she looks great and operates fine we will see stay tuned!


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats,

I presume you are the first to get a watch from a non-existing company (dissolved 16 months ago):

Quote from Mike:



> The German Masters Ltd registered at the Companies House in 2006 (05818049) but it is now noted as "dissolved":
> 
> Status: Dissolved 24/08/2010
> Date of Incorporation: 16/05/2006
> ...


Did you already look inside the watch? What movement is used? Show some pics, pls.

Volker ;-)


----------



## Stryker1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

Unless watch stop and amazon are selling products 
that are old, which really doesn't matter as long as they 
service it, if needed! 
To tell you the truth I really don't care about these people 
that say its made in china, or wherever all I can tell you 
is that the booklet says simmerath Germany !!
now your request was a pic of the back of the watch or did you want me to open her
?


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Only

seeing the movement in all its glory (and open!) can satisfy my curiosity.



> To tell you the truth I really don't care about these people
> that say its made in china.....


Fully agreed. I own a Seagull "Air Force 1963", driven by a ST 19, for more than three years now.
I like it and it never disappointed me.
.......and the seller never tried to tell me that they were situated in Geneve or in London or in......Simmerath. b-)

All you read in this thread doesn't refer to the watch primarily but to the brand's marketing policy.
They are not telling the truth, IMHO

Volker ;-)


----------



## Stryker1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

Volker you seem like a nice and intelligent guy, so I will do my best to send you a pic, if I can figure out how to, better yet send me an email to my inbox will make it easier for me to do that.

But my main point is this.
Does it really matter where something is made in this world or is it more important on WHO made it???
So my argument is this just because it's a Rolex from europe, doesn't mean it will give better time then say a casio, from china right. The casio probably gives better time but it doesn't have the bling like a Rolex I know.


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Stryker1970 said:


> Volker you seem like a nice and intelligent guy, so I will do my best to send you a pic, if I can figure out how to, better yet send me an email to my inbox will make it easier for me to do that.
> 
> But my main point is this.
> Does it really matter where something is made in this world or is it more important on WHO made it???
> So my argument is this just because it's a Rolex from europe, doesn't mean it will give better time then say a casio, from china right. The casio probably gives better time but it doesn't have the bling like a Rolex I know.


You're right, it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. But it is misleading if the Casio says 'Made in Switzerland' when in fact it was made in China, particularly if the consumer is paying a premium for a product they were led to believe was made in Switzerland.


----------



## Stryker1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

Totally agree with you 100%, but this whole argument started 
with the bossart name brand, no one knows exactly 
where this company is from or where it's time pieces are assembled
their watches are very affordable $1-300 bucks on average.
So for that amount of money I nor you should care where 
on gods green earth these are made $1-300
is not a premium! $1-3000 thousand well now were talking premium!
would you agree?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The price of $$ 100-300 already is an indication where on this planet the watches are being assebled. Labour is too expensive in Germany, you would not amortise your total costs when assembling in Germany. Further check with the Chamber of Commerce revealed that O.B:'s enterprise is registered as a wholesaler not manufacturer.


----------



## Stryker1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

Agreed


----------

